# Moving to Netherlands - schools around Amstelveen



## kahve (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm moving to Amsterdam in September 2015 with my family. We could not find a place in two well-known international school for my older daughter, age 4,5. We are planning to live in Amstelveen and looking for a temporary solution for one year, then we hope to find a place in International School of Amsterdam for September 2016. 

I've found a school in web-search , called "Gifted Minds International School" but somehow I did not feel comfortable. Are there anybody knows this school. OR can you recommend any other schools around Amstelveen?

Thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

Hi,

I cannot recommend you any schools in Amstelveen because I am not from that area, but may I suggest you keep an open mind to Dutch schools? Just about all Dutch elementary schools will offer special classes/aid to foreign children. And your daughter is only 4,5 years old which means she will be in kindergarten for the next 2 years and not learning to read or write just yet anyway. I am not trying to steer you away from the international schools, but they can be difficult to get into and expensive too. It seems like a bit of a hassle for 1 year of kindergarten.

Bilingual schools, where children are taught in Dutch and English are also increasingly popular in Holland and it should not be hard to find one in or around Amstelveen. So your daugher would pick up some Dutch, whilst not falling behind in English. In fact there is one opening in Amstelveen next schoolyear. They obviously have no track record just yet, but they will likely have a motivated and driven staff at least, and perhaps it is a great way for you to bridge your first year.

School of Understanding Here is their website. If you need help with it, or if you hate it and have other questions, just holler.


----------



## Dutchess (Jun 30, 2015)

ps. I looked up the Gifted Minds school and I completely get how that gives off a weird vibe. I can't say anything about the quality of the classes or teachers but the school just doesn't feel right. I also found a recent Dutch newspaper article (July 14) that said the principal filed a complaint against the city because he rented the building for a year and he has to vacate the place before the end of the year but the principal wants to stay and claims the city is not doing what was agreed on and there is also a photographer renting the 1st floor who throws parties where alcohol is served. That sounds just completely weird and very unDutch, or at least I have never heard a similar story in The Netherlands. Besides the website is riddled with spelling errors, which is really awkward for a school website. I honestly can't tell you who is wrong and who is right in the conflict with the city but I would not care and would most definitely NOT bring my children to that school.


----------



## kahve (Jul 20, 2015)

Hi Dutchess,

Thanks you very much for your help. It's very kind of you that you've also checked this school's website and shared your opinions. 

I felt the the same, school just doesn't feel right, and seems weird. I even could not find any information in web, their last post in facebook is from last year, no photos etc. 

I'll definitely contact School of Understanding soon to ask if they have availability for September 2015. My wife also found this school in web search and impressed with the video they've uploaded.

Would like to thank you again for your kind help!


----------



## iamanexpat (Aug 6, 2015)

Vrije School Parcival Amstelveen
Guus Kieft School


----------

